# Lambs!



## Childwanderer (Feb 1, 2019)

Remember my runty ram that I wasn't sure would mature well? He has proved himself after all. His offspring by my prized ewe, Cherry, are doing well. The good mama needed no help at all except cleaning some lumpy poo off one of the twin boys.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 1, 2019)

That's awesome news! Congrats on the new lambs!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2019)

Cute lambs!


----------

